# Jd 170



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

I am having a heck of a time getting the drive belt adjusted correctly. All the manual says is 3 1/2" from frame (not stating inside or outside).

Well I have adjust it a few dozen times and it still jumps off the rear pulley from time to time. 

Any suggestions would be helpful or if someone knows a better sure fire way to adjust this would help save loads of headaches I have had thus far.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is The Belt Sitting Properly, Because I Know I Have Done My Fair Share Of Belts & Thought They Were In Just To Find Out It Was Sitting Wrong, Ive Been There No Worries 

Also Make Sure The Belt Is The Correct Size & Tensioned Properly 

Hope It Helps


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

The belt is OEM from John Deere so know its the right one

All the pulleys are correct in size and condition (checked bearings and all)

As for Tensioned properly all the manual says (and I crossed checked with JD repair shop) is 3 1/2" on the adjuster pulley from frame (does not say if inside or outside frame)

Reason replacing is old belt was bad, and rebuilt the Peerless 800 series transaxle on it (needed new shift keys)


----------



## John Deere 110 (Oct 11, 2009)

Try From Both The Inside & Outside & If Not Enough Tighten It Up More Untill Its Where you Like It. Now you Say you Rebuilt the Transaxle, Is It Aligned & Mounted Properly, If Not That Could be your problem


----------



## Hawk (Dec 30, 2008)

I have tried both inside and outside and even middle of frame rail and same results (either too tight or too loose)

The only adjuster is right next to the PTO/Out put shaft under the engine.

The Transaxle only mounts one way due to U bolt mounts rear, and brackets in front with no adjustment. There is no way to mount it wrong or off set. 

Now I see why so many people just junk these over fixing them, the Drive belt is enough to drive a person insane. But seeing as this was my first one of this model, I thought it would had been worth fixing up. Sitting very close to just parting it out to make my input back on it.


----------

